# where can i go to college to shoot archery?



## btdestroyer340 (Feb 11, 2012)

hey guys i really want to go to college somewhere i can shoot archery against others and compete, and possibly get to become a pro or something into that field of interest. i live in wyoming, and i love to shoot 3D archery with my hunting bow set-up, and i spend all September bow hunting for elk and mule deer. i am not quite sure how to get into being accepted by a college to shoot archery for them or if that is even possible? please message me if you have any experience in this field or have any advice for me it would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Texas A&M I think has a program.Also UW of Wis Lacrosse.Has a team too.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Im not sure about Collegiate teams, but there are numerous schools that have archery clubs. I just joined Iowa State Universitys. I am like you and love to compete and hunt and would love to have the chances to compete with pros or atleast people that will make me the best I can be, but nothing close to home that offered that and my major... The archery clubs are usually pretty relaxed and welcome Everybody, and theres nothing wrong with that but, loving to compete I find my biggest competition myself.


----------



## qzhang (Nov 8, 2012)

UC Berkeley!


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I know that Purdue University here in Indiana has a competition team. I know two of the young men that shot for them in 2011. Met both of them off here. I dont know about scholarships or anything but I know alot of schools have Archery Teams for compound and traditional.


----------



## btdestroyer340 (Feb 11, 2012)

trapper.robi said:


> Im not sure about Collegiate teams, but there are numerous schools that have archery clubs. I just joined Iowa State Universitys. I am like you and love to compete and hunt and would love to have the chances to compete with pros or atleast people that will make me the best I can be, but nothing close to home that offered that and my major... The archery clubs are usually pretty relaxed and welcome Everybody, and theres nothing wrong with that but, loving to compete I find my biggest competition myself.


can anyone join in or are there certain requirements? how easy is it to get into them?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Look at the US Collegiate Archery site http://www.uscollegiatearchery.org/

Just about anything you need to know is there!


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

JMU in harrisonburg VA home of world champs and olympians


----------



## Derag2 (Mar 15, 2009)

Wayne State college Has an archery team. the college is in northeast nebraska. heres a link to an article on the team http://www.wsc.edu/newscenter/story_archives/stories.php?iid=1347


----------



## kempcrete (Jun 26, 2011)

Bethel university in mckenzie TN started one last year. Brenda valentine is the coach, talking about good connections.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

trapper.robi said:


> Im not sure about Collegiate teams, but there are numerous schools that have archery clubs. I just joined Iowa State Universitys. I am like you and love to compete and hunt and would love to have the chances to compete with pros or atleast people that will make me the best I can be, but nothing close to home that offered that and my major... The archery clubs are usually pretty relaxed and welcome Everybody, and theres nothing wrong with that but, loving to compete I find my biggest competition myself.


Should shoot in the Pro Am and other state shoots if you are looking for competition.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Liberty University in Lynchburg, Va. has a 3D competition team last I heard.


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

ScottyE said:


> JMU in harrisonburg VA home of world champs and olympians


 yes my friends son went to James Madison university and was fully sponsored by hoyt and traveled to other country's for competitions


----------



## shadan51 (Jan 30, 2009)

Penn College (PCT)! Go to school and only drive 10 minutes to be in the best mountains in PA to hunt.


----------



## xmisser (Feb 19, 2013)

Michigan state has a top quality team and facility. they have target, 3d, and outdoor fita teams and also have rifle teams. I've heard all good reveiws of the coach since some of my sons team mates got private lessons from him. google the Demmer center for more details.


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

You could go to my alma mater, Mount Marty College in Yankton S.D., they have the NFAA Archery Complex there.


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

PM sent from Michigan State University.


----------



## Wejoiner7 (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Air Force academy's club team competes?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Univ of florida


----------

